# Haggart Observatory



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Haggart Observatory at Clackamas College in Oregon City


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love it!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That's beautiful!


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

The Milky Way quite close - great!

Ernst


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

ooow I can imagine that place >.< so calmed, dark, and beautiful as the pic <3


----------

